# arm cards compatible



## myuser (Nov 26, 2018)

What are the 100% Freebsd compatible arm cards but which have ethernet gbit, sata and hdmi?
Is Raspberry fully compatible? can you use Xorg without problems?
Unlike Raspberry which others?
Thank you.


----------



## ronaldlees (Nov 30, 2018)

The raspberry Pi is considered a Tier II architecture on FreeBSD, so they'd just say it's a work-in-progress, and maybe not yet 100% "compatible" - to use your term.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi

Several other boards work, but some only in serial console mode.  As far as the Pi goes, I have run Xorg successfully on the Pi2, but for the Pi3 I think there have been periods of time where it was not functioning.  Like I said, it's a very fluid work-in-progress.  I have used the Odroid C1 with FreeBSD, but it was a major hoop-jumping affair.  I think some folks have used Beagle boards and Orange Pi boards as well, but I don't know how the Xorg works on those boards.

NetBSD works on a few additional boards, but that of course is not relevant to your question.

BTW:  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## myuser (Dec 5, 2018)

ronaldlees said:


> The raspberry Pi is considered a Tier II architecture on FreeBSD, so they'd just say it's a work-in-progress, and maybe not yet 100% "compatible" - to use your term.
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi
> 
> ...


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 5, 2018)

Probably you could start here ...
https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/


----------

